# age of dog for bonding



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Have always taken in pups at 8 weeks and have bonded well. Lost family dog recently and have the opportunity to adopt one that was born on July 4th. Everything seems right to go ahead. Dog is older and will be more tolerant of harsh weather(live in northern north dakota), same breeder as previous dog who was perfect in every way, breeder is not going to continue to breed dogs(family obligations) and it is a female which we want. The reason the breeder has decided to sell the dog is that she kept one from the litter for her two year old daughter, and now has another child on the way and can't devote the proper time to the dog and family. My only concern is that it may not bond with my family as well as if it were younger, but maybe I'm off base. I guess another concern is getting a dog only about a month after the untimely death of a very close member of our family.

The breed of the dog in question is a Norwegian Elkhound. They are very hard to find, with the next closest breeder another 150 miles away. Thanks for any and all replys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It wont be any problem just take it slow for the first couple weeks. I train and rescue bird dogs that are as old a 6 and they bond in a few weeks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ditto on bobm's post...


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My chessie was 6 when I got him and he bonded to me just fine. They say a chessie is a one man dog and as stated no problem bonding. He would only bring birds back to me, which I liked alot. Just had to tell anyone I was hunting with about it first.

Good Luck


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

Give it treats, scratch its ears. 
He'll love you.

Kg


----------

